# Knight Rider Voicebox (Stimmenanzeige) von KITT oder KARR zu verkaufen



## MichaelKnight84 (10. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[img src="http://img1.classistatic.com/cps/bln/100610/533r2/53382eb_23.jpeg?set_id=2C4000[/img]

[img src="http://img1.classistatic.com/cps/bln/100610/533r9/6307md2_23.jpeg?set_id=2C4000[/img]


----------

